# Spam-Mail-Programm gesucht



## florian1995 (14. Jun 2010)

Hallo ein Freund von mir hat mich herausgefordert dass ich kein Spammail Programm schreiben könne.
Das kann ich auch nicht aber da ich diesen Triumph meinem Freund nicht geben wollte suche ich hier.
Könnte mit jmd einen Src-Code schicken???


----------



## Der Müde Joe (14. Jun 2010)

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/101447-javax-mail-frage-code.html#post645804


----------



## agentone (14. Jun 2010)

Warum sollte jmd so viel Zeit haben, ein fertiges Programm für dich zu schreiben?

Kannst du überhaupt programmieren? 

Ich hab mal in 5 Min. ein Spammail-Programm mit PHP geschrieben. Man ruft einfach die Website auf, und eine Mail wird losgeschickt. Zudem lädt sich die Seite automatisch jede Sekunde neu. Nach 100 Mails hat web.de die IP-Adresse als Spam-Adresse erkannt und geblockt.
(Zur Info: Ich hab einen Freund mit seiner Zustimmung zugespammt.)


----------



## florian1995 (14. Jun 2010)

bin noch eher neu in java 
hab leider keine Ahnung von php etc. 
und java ist da nicht das beste für...


----------



## Cola_Colin (14. Jun 2010)

Wenn du keine Ahnung davon hast, dann hättest du wohl deine Klappe nicht so weit aufreißen sollen.


----------



## alrik (14. Jun 2010)

Wenn du's jetzt trotzdem drauf anlegen möchtest, mach doch einfach einen Thread in der Job-Börse dazu auf 

Aber eigentlich ist das Problem recht simpel zu lösen. Den wichtigsten Code hat Joe schon verlinkt, dazu dann noch eine Main die irgend ne Schleife startet in der dann die Mails verschickt werden.
Den Inhalt der Mails könntest du aus einer Datei auslesen (zB. eine CSV), aus einer Datenbank (Postgres + Hibernate) oder für die Testzwecke einfach zufällig wählen.

Dann haste das Teil eigentlich schon fertig, grob geschätzt max 1 Std Aufwand


----------



## agentone (14. Jun 2010)

> hab leider keine Ahnung von php etc.



ähhh, PHP ist eine Programmiersprache (bzw. eine hässliche Skriptsprache) und kein Teilgebiet von Java


----------



## ARadauer (14. Jun 2010)

florian1995 hat gesagt.:


> bin noch eher neu in java
> hab leider keine Ahnung von php etc.
> und java ist da nicht das beste für...



und? was willst du? was schreibst du da überhaupt? jemand soll dir den src für ein spam programm schicken? wft!


----------



## faetzminator (14. Jun 2010)

YMMD :lol:


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (14. Jun 2010)

Wüsste sowieso nicht, wieso man jemandem dabei helfen sollte, Schadprogramme zu schreiben...


----------



## Nicer (14. Jun 2010)

Zumal das Excessive versenden von Spammails eine Straftat im Sinne von Belästigung ist


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Jun 2010)

Genau! Und deshalb wird dieses Thema hier auch geschlossen.


----------

